# New SchH 2



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #FF0000">_*I would like to CONGRATULATION Charlotte and Eyra for earning their SchH 2 at the DVG Regionals this past Saturday!!! You should be very proud of your accomplishments and especially earning this title at a Regional event. Hugs, Lynn & Dante!!*_</span>


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Charlotte and Eyra!!!!









Wildhaus rocks again!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's AWESOME!!! Big congratulations for a great team!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Charlotte and Eyra!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Charlotte & Eyra on the SchH 2!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's quite an accomplishment! Congrats!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Congrats!! any pictures?


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Charlotte and Eyra! 

You held it together at a regional!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Very proud of you both!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!!! COngrats!!!!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

How does DVG work? Do you have to pass with an 80 or above to move onto the SchH3 or will you have to do it over? Also are the results posted somewhere, how about some video?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

DVG works the same as the USA..


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

any pictures or scores of the event? guess I can snag someone's magazine when it comes out but would be nice not to have to wait that long! Love seeing the dogs working so well!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrat!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are photos for someone to add! GReat looking team!


----------



## MLinn730 (Jan 19, 2006)

Congratulations Charlotte and Eyra Girl!!! You guys worked your butts off to earn that title at a Regional event - how AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Vereinigte Stolz (Nov 20, 2009)

Charlotte,

I am so Happy for you and Eyra. You earn it with hard work. Can you say HOT. Oh and by the way the Thursday Charlotte was looking good ;-) You can say Hot to that too.

Paul


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: WorkingK9sCongratulations Charlotte and Eyra Girl!!! You guys worked your butts off to earn that title at a Regional event - how AWESOME!!!!


I agree - winning your title at a Regional event took a lot of hardwork and it paid off!

Congrats!!!


----------

